# When Air travel was fun



## guno (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 8, 2014)

"Paper Jet" flights. Who'da thunkit? 

Check it out - that tail number is still used today...


N707PA ? FlightAware

"The travail has been taken out of travel".

I remember when folks could smoke on flights.

I rather enjoyed that video.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaXZ8Nisyjo



I love the way the narrator intones "the year 1954" .... and just then a 1957 Dodge goes by


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 8, 2014)

Nobody does it like Denzel...


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dare I mention?...This was a time when "Stewardesses" were uniformly young, statuesque, and physically attractive.  To say that you were "dating a Stewardess" was the equivalent of a girl saying she was dating a doctor.

It definitely added to the enjoyment of flying.

God bless Southwest for trying to make it as pleasant as possible now.


----------



## Abishai100 (Oct 30, 2014)

*SkyWay Witch*
Now they have official corporate inspectors working incognito on flights to monitor the state of service and upkeep during travel.  Rumored airlines heavily investing in such monitoring procedures include Air Canada and Korean Air.

Travel, like anything else, goes down in quality when traffic goes up --- it's the law of economics.

Recently, Middle Eastern and Asian airlines have been taking advantage of tourism inflation.

These are the rumors...







Korean Air - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Saigon (Nov 5, 2014)

But on the upside, these days most of us can afford to travel. 

In the 1950's it really must have been a thing for the elite. I do like that these days most of us can afford to see the other side of the world if we want.


----------

